# Looking to lease land in middle ga



## Big Andy (Feb 6, 2010)

Small group of family men looking to lease some hunting land in Madison,Jones,Washington,Hancock,Jasper,Putman, Morgan county.  Any info would be greatly appreciative  Thanks Andrew 770-843-0011


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 6, 2010)

*land lease*

Check out the Washington Co. tract listed on americanforestmanagement.com  It's around 850 acres just northeast of Harrison.  It is a pine plantation with numerous stages of pines making for some very diverse habitat. I checked the property out in December with BOWKILL thinking we were going to start a club, but we decided it was just a little to far to go for both of us - I'm in Metter and he's in Madison. Saw plenty of sign, deer and turkey, and there are great places for foodplots. Just wish it had of been a little closer.


----------



## Big Andy (Feb 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Big Andy (Feb 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Big Andy (Mar 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## Big Andy (Mar 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Big Andy (Apr 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Nursebillyga (Apr 13, 2010)

We are still looking for a few good members for our lease. If interested check us out at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=520132


----------



## Bee (Apr 13, 2010)

Big Andy said:


> Small group of family men looking to lease some hunting land in Washington,Hancock,Jasper,Putman,Morgan county.  Any info would be greatly appreciative  Thanks Andrew 770-843-0011



Exactly how much land are you looking for?  I have approximately 130 acres plus a 2400 sq ft house that could be ready for leasing for the 2010-11 deer and turkey season.  Possible extra 120 acres.

478-668-4247 Jean


----------



## Big Andy (Apr 24, 2010)

Pm sent and called Bee.


----------



## Lost Creek (Apr 29, 2010)

Big Andy  Check out 2700 ac hancock co club.      Dickson Plantation awsome Club           Thanks big Mike


----------

